# MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills...NEED HELP!?!?



## R32mayhem (Feb 17, 2008)

I have just purchased the "MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills" but of course it doesn't come with wiring harness, brackets, or anything like that. I was wondering if you guys could help me by letting me know which brackets i could use and if the 04 or 05 GTI fog light wiring kit woud fit into the MK4 R32 plugs correctly. Please hep me. Thank you guys. Here's a picture of them. 
































VW Golf R32+ Jetta MK4 R-Line Fog Lights
High Quality Euro Fog Lights
Original Volkswagen
Made In Germany & EU
Ecode - TUEV Approved
Kit Incl. 2x Foglights & 2x Mesh Inserts
Rare and very hard to get.
A NEW Set of R32 bumper foglights & meshs for all Golf R32+ Jetta R-Line MK4 (models 2000-2005).
These lights are new and never installed before.
They are high quality OEM factory parts with glass lense and E-code.
The kit includes fog lights L/R with bulbs and mesh inserts L/R as shown in the images (no wiring harness or brakets incl.)
These fog lights lense are made of glass not plastic and give your car an unmistakably authentic European appearance.

_Modified by R32mayhem at 5:57 AM 1-10-2009_


_Modified by R32mayhem at 5:59 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## PatStock11 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills...NEED HELP!?!? (R32mayhem)*

not too familiar with fog light setups but those look really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try tmtuning for the harness and everything...just a thought


----------



## R32mayhem (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MK4 R32 Euro OEM Fog Lights+Mesh Grills...NEED HELP!?!? (PatStock11)*

well i found the harness there and im gunna buy that now but i need mounting brackets for this still...any ideas on something i can use??


----------

